# Welding and Shaving unwanted fender holes



## atencioee (Nov 28, 2019)

Does anyone know of someone who can weld and shave unwanted holes in fenders? Hopefully someone who is reasonable and not looking to charge an arm and a leg!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Does anyone know of someone who can weld and shave unwanted holes in fenders? Hopefully someone who is reasonable and not looking to charge an arm and a leg!



Any competent local welder should be able to do this reasonably. V/r Shawn


----------



## crankman3 (Nov 28, 2019)

Before you farm out your project , check out my pictures on my fender.
I had two factory holes for light, and I didn't want to spend a lot money
for a light so I just fill them in with silver solider, sand , and primer all
within one hour. If you decide to try this make sure you use 
METAL WORK solider. Cost is about $10.00 Hope this help.


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 28, 2019)

A Local High School?
Do they even have shop classes these days, though?
 Any garage/muffler shop might be worth a try for quick braze or weld.
 Drop by casually at lunchtime and have coffee and donuts nearby!
 It should be the first job they get back to after/during lunch.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2019)

JB Weld or solder works very well if you don’t weld or know someone who does. It’s a bicycle fender....


----------



## Mymando (Nov 28, 2019)

Any good welding shop will do it with a TIG welder and it’s stronger than the metal of the fender.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 8, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> JB Weld or solder works very well if you don’t weld or know someone who does. It’s a bicycle fender....




I just used JB Quick on a couple of holes in some old fenders and it works just fine. I used aluminum foil as a backer held with masking tape on the underside of the fender and filled in the holes thru the other side. This stuff sets like in 10 minutes then I hit it with 240 grit wet sand paper and it made a perfect repair.


----------

